# Watch New Yankee Online on iPad



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I just discovered this by accident. If you like to watch The New Yankee Workshop online each week, I found a way to watch it on the iPad.

Those of you with iPad, iPhones…etc, know that Apple and Flash do not play nice together. If you go to www.newyankee.com and click on the video, it will say "Flash is Required" and you will have a blank square where the video is supposed to be.

Well, if you hold your finger on that spot, where the video should be, you will get some choices. Select either, COPY or COPY URL. This will copy the video URL. It should end in .mp4

Try this one. (http://www.newyankee.com/assets/media/103D_HallSeat.mp4)

Then go to the address bar and paste what you just copied and hit Enter. It might take about 15 seconds before anything happens but then Quicktime will play the video!! (You might get a "play" triangle to select first).

I was absolutely amazed. I hope this works all the time. Please try this on your iPad and post the results.

PS I am using the "new" iPad AKA iPad 3


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

It works on an iPad 2


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr8!


----------



## leeman (Jan 3, 2014)

Will check on that when I arrive home, so I can see how this woodworking apps work in mobile. That has also been discuss to me by my friend from http://www.kekacase.com/d, I never get yet into action.


----------

